# Schwinn Predator Free Form???



## marching_out (Jun 8, 2018)

Oddly enough, this is about a mile from my house. Been siting there all winter. Wondered what it was and finally stopped to take a look. Don't know what the guy is asking for it. Did some research and it appears to be a 1987. Seat is wrong and the rims might be as well. Everything else looks original. What does everyone think it's worth?


----------



## ozzynut2 (Jul 22, 2018)

Rims and seat are wrong. About $75 to $100 value I need the guard for one.


----------



## carbon8 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hubs look interesting as they resemble phil wood but have the bolt through axles instead. Cool bike and I like the color. This one appears lower end model. If it were a "yo" model you would probably have something.


----------

